# Cranky Cycles Illiana fall tour



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

Saturday September, 30th .meet up in Lansing Illinois 60438 at 10 am , ride starts at 10:30 . One of the stops is a Antique shop in Hammond Indiana , a Historical hardware store with local art exhibit with art for sale. Lunch stop planned and will be allowed to park all bikes indoors. Plenty of neat places to take pictures. Plan on riding approximately 10 miles. Start point information in first picture.  Also I can be reached on instagram @Thonyv1974_ .Hope to be a start for a yearly event. ..
 Thanks,  
Tony and Sue


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2017)

Too bad y'all couldn't stop to see train stored in front of civic center. I was gonna take a pic in front of it. It's being disassembled + taken to Fort Wayne. 1922 locomotive +tender.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Too bad y'all couldn't stop to see train stored in front of civic center. I was gonna take a pic in front of it. It's being disassembled + taken to Fort Wayne. 1922 locomotive +tender.



I didn't know that  , we'll need to stop by there ourselves. Are you from the area. .


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm from this. Area. Remember the store when it was open. Old enough to remember the storefronts before the Baptists set up shop


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I'm from this. Area. Remember the store when it was open. Old enough to remember the storefronts before the Baptists set up shop



Are you going to make the ride. .?


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2017)

Only in spirit


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 11, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Only in spirit



 Hopefully this will still be here on Saturday September 30th,  they've begun to disassemble to take to Ft Wayne. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Only in spirit




I'm adding as a stop as long as it's still there. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 22, 2017)

A week away. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 24, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Too bad y'all couldn't stop to see train stored in front of civic center. I was gonna take a pic in front of it. It's being disassembled + taken to Fort Wayne. 1922 locomotive +tender.




It's on my route now,  was supposed to be gone by now. I'm hoping it's there in a week.


----------



## kermits dad (Sep 27, 2017)

Is this ride for club members or is this open to any vintage bikes .Hopefully a slow ride?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 27, 2017)

kermits dad said:


> Is this ride for club members or is this open to any vintage bikes .Hopefully a slow ride?



 Anyone is welcome,  leisure pace .If you can make it that would be great. ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Remember--pics or it didn't happen! I hope you all have a great ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Remember--pics or it didn't happen! I hope you all have a great ride. V/r Shawn



 As you can tell we love pictures. ... hoping to have a lot more bikes in this picture when we take it again on Saturday. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 28, 2017)

The engine may not be here Saturday,  hopefully the tender is...


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2017)

Good to see a collector from the area. I am in Crown Point.I lived in cal city.years ago and know the area well. Just saw the post about the ride.What antique shop are ya stopping at??


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 29, 2017)

vincev said:


> Good to see a collector from the area. I am in Crown Point.I lived in cal city.years ago and know the area well. Just saw the post about the ride.What antique shop are ya stopping at??



It's just serendipity. .... we grew up in beautiful Cal City too... many years ago. ... are you going to be able to make it. ?


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> It's just serendipity. .... we grew up in beautiful Cal City too... many years ago. ... are you going to be able to make it. ?



No,full schedule of things to do .Let me know if you are ever in Crown Point.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2017)

vincev said:


> Let me know if you are ever in Crown Point.




I sure will!!!


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2017)

Boris said:


> I sure will!!!



TY,I will make sure I am not at home.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2017)

vincev said:


> TY,I will make sure I am not at home.



In that case, say goodbye to Mr. Inchworm and the siren safety helmet. Oh yeah, and the Cheetos bike.


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2017)

Boris said:


> In that case, say goodbye to Mr. Inchworm and the safety helmet. Oh yeah, and the Cheetos bike.



My 3 prize possessions !


----------

